# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - joulukuu 2016

## Eppu

6.12.
LL #29 / 80 ja 81

----------


## karvinen

28 ja 29.12.2016

TKL #71/8 Tesoma mainosteipattuna (ex NoF #474)

----------


## Koivane

> 28 ja 29.12.2016
> 
> TKL #71/8 Tesoma mainosteipattuna (ex NoF #474)


Tosin oli ongelmia bussilla. Aina kun hidasti niin löi jarrut lukkoon ja tuli ns. hätäjarrutus. Kuski onneksi soitti huoltoon.

----------


## killerpop

30.12. ymmärtääkseni TKL #67/28 sai tuntuvia vaurioita, kun pikkuauto törmäsi kylkeen Pohtolankadun ja Vähäniemenkadun risteyksessä.

http://www.tilannehuone.fi/tehtava.p...dbec87cd6d4918
http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/epai...asti-24175472/

----------


## killerpop

31.12.

Klo 16:42 Pyynikintorin laiturialueelle saapui TKL:n vanhempi 8900LE linjakilvissään 37 Sammonkatu Risso. Reitti toki kulkee Satakunnankatua...

----------


## Eppu

> 30.12. ymmärtääkseni TKL #67/28 sai tuntuvia vaurioita, kun pikkuauto törmäsi kylkeen Pohtolankadun ja Vähäniemenkadun risteyksessä.
> 
> http://www.tilannehuone.fi/tehtava.p...dbec87cd6d4918
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/epai...asti-24175472/


Mahtoiko olla tuo #67 kun näemmä tänään 2.1. ollu jo linjalla? Tai sit ei vaurioitunukaan niin pahasti.

----------


## killerpop

> Mahtoiko olla tuo #67 kun näemmä tänään 2.1. ollu jo linjalla? Tai sit ei vaurioitunukaan niin pahasti.


Ainakin olis voinut olla (ja siksi myös noin epämääräinen kertomus), kun ko yksilö on useamman vedon tehny juurikin 28:lla. Silminnäkijä kertoi tilanteesta hyvin nopeasti, eikä voinut jäädä dokumentoimaan tilannetta, kun oli koiraa ohjastamassa. Se mitä kerkesin kuulla rekisteritunnuksesta, ei kyllä myöskään OXIen kanssa olisi rimmannu, mutta ehkäpä #67 olis ollut #87...?

----------


## Elias

> Ainakin olis voinut olla (ja siksi myös noin epämääräinen kertomus), kun ko yksilö on useamman vedon tehny juurikin 28:lla. Silminnäkijä kertoi tilanteesta hyvin nopeasti, eikä voinut jäädä dokumentoimaan tilannetta, kun oli koiraa ohjastamassa. Se mitä kerkesin kuulla rekisteritunnuksesta, ei kyllä myöskään OXIen kanssa olisi rimmannu, mutta ehkäpä #67 olis ollut #87...?


Oli molemmat sekä #67 (6) että #87 (4) tänään linjalla.

----------

